#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Foto's Flash

## fotomoderator

Fotomoderator fora J&H Licht en Geluid

Bijgewerkt door - fotomoderator op 23/09/2002  22:17:46

----------


## Rv

Wat voor sound-setje staat er daar?

____
Rv.
____

----------


## PowerSound

Hij had geschreven dat het 18" subs waren (hoorn) van PB audio en een 12"/2" coax topje.

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

GELUID:

4x bas,bandpasshoorn, gebouwd op basis van pbaudio,met 18" RCF L18P300
2x top,12" RCF L12P110K hoorngeladen met 2" B&C DE85
maar dit zijn geen coax toppen.gewoon 12" zover mogelijk naar achter en een houten hoorn ervoor gemaakt.En hierboven de 2"

versterkers American DJ:
V4000 2x1000W/4 ohm op bas
V3000 2x400W/8 ohm op top
V2000 op DJ monitoren

LICHT:
9m truss prolyte 40x40 (en nog eens 9m op podium om volk tegen te houden!)
6x fourbar Raylight 500w
4x MH Lyte Quest(250W ELC)
1x strobo 1500W

That's it.

Sorry voor de vertraging maar had problemen om foto's online te krijgen.
Ingreep van fotomod was nodig.thankx Tom.

Groetjes
Davy Gabriels
FLash sound & light

----------


## PowerSound

En hoeveel man kan je daarmee aan ?

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

we hebben voor 700 man gespeeld.zaal is ongeveer 10x15m.Zat dus propvol.Was genoeg voor daar.Toch klachten van de buren gehad.(wel na 1 uur)
Maar volgens de mensen van pbaudio moet er dubbel vermogen op de subs, en op toppen ook meer.kan je misschien nog wat meer uithalen dan.
Ben aan het rondkijken voor zwaardere versterker...

----------


## PowerSound

700 MAN MET MAAR 2800 WATT ?????

AAAARG MAAR WAT HEB IK *** GEDAAAAAN !

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

is wel hoorngeladen hé.
en 700 man in een zaal of tent is ook verschil.Zoals ik al zei zat zaal bomvol.
Wat zou  jij hier neerzetten dan?

----------


## ralph

Dit vind ik nou een net showtje!

de fotoos zien er strak uit, mooe kleurtjes, pure promotie voor die dixo!

en dat gelul over wattjes...rendement daar gaat het om.

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Het geluid moet ook aangenaam blijven.
Heeft ook ooit iemand met 4xEAW SB850+4xKF850 gestaan.klinkt wel goed,maar veeeeeel te hard.

Ik heb hier ook ooit met Nexo gespeeld,4xsub1000 + 6xPS10 gevlogen,maar was niet ideaal,was achter in de zaal niet zo goed te horen.Stond toen 2x inkel PSA1200 2x600W + 2x crown CSL1400 + nexo processor=totaal iets van een 4kW

Ging niet zo hard als nu.

----------


## PowerSound

Ah ok, dacht al, we hebben dus gewoon niet dezelfde eissen.

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

ok,nexo klinkt wel beter(gebruiken ik soms voor bruiloften).
Maar je moet ook kijken naar de eisen van de organisatie.Die mensen hoeven geen MAC250 hebben hangen,of denon cd...

Daarom noem ik dat ook maar een plaatselijke "boerenfuif"

Ja als je iets hoger zit zoals jij denk ik,dan zou ik mij ook wel iets beter aanschaffen.Maar ik zorg gewoon dat ik mijn materiaal terugbetaald krijg.

groetjes

----------


## PowerSound

Ik zeg niet dat je slecht materiaal hebt, heb ook nameijl een Omnitronic setje.

Maar ik vind 700man met maar 2800W (ookal heelhoog rendement) echt weinig, was het meer achtergrondmuziek ?

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## John b

Welk ontwerp van PBaudio is dit dan ?

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## PowerSound

Bandpass hoorn en Coax top 12/2 ?

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Niek...

Hmm, op eerste gezicht zag het er idd strak uit, maar na het zien van 6 fourbarren op 9 mtr. truss vind ik het geheel ietwat overdone, teveel van het goede. Gebruik 4 fourbarren, hang ze net iets anders en het oogt ook strak.

En zo'n 9 mtr. show en dan een meubel*tje* van 1 mtr. breed. Ik snap dat je het geheel makkelijk wilt kunnen vervoeren en toch praktisch moet blijven...maar dit is (naar mijn mening) wel erg miniem.





> citaat:de fotoos zien er strak uit, mooe kleurtjes...



Gewoon groen, geel, blauw & rood. Meneer heeft de foto's alleen een digitale twist gegeven. Daarom is de hele foto ook groen/rood...Dus snap het speciale niet.



*Greetz Niek*

----------


## CyberNBD

Yeps, heel erg keurige show, mooie afwerking, toppie.  En wie weet moest het ook niet oerend hard.. klant was tevreden, daar gaat het toch om?

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Davy Gabriels

top is geen coax,maar lijkt op MT102 op www.speakerplans.com, maar dan ipv 2x10" heb ik 1x12", en de kast dieper gemaakt om een langere hoorn te krijgen,en past dan ook mooi op bassen.

Hoeveel vermogen zou jij er dan zetten?

Is wel geen techno fuif he,was kermisbal.
We mochten toch nie harder op politiebevel.Hebben het al stiller moeten zetten om 1u

----------


## Davy Gabriels

sorry jongens,heb aan de foto's niks gedaan.collega van mij is die snel voor de fuif komen maken (heb geen digitale fotocamera).
En overdone, ik kon nie meer truss zetten he,mag in de zaal niks zetten.en ze wilden 6 baarkes,wat doet ge dan?
En fourbarren hangen normaal horizontaal.Nu verticaal.gaf wel mooi effect in de zaal,precies alsof er meerdere trussen onder elkaar hingen.

1 mtr meubeltje?Waarom moet dit breder? Heb jij mss cd spelers van 1mtr breed??

----------


## CyberNBD

Inderdaad.. waarom moet een meubel altijd zo ontzettend lomp en groot zijn? moet gewoon staan wat er hoort te staan, punt uit.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## ralph

Vindt het commentaar van Niek beetje sneu...

Zijn nette fotoos, kan er nix aan bewerking in vinden, zie gewoon zoals het er uit ziet
meer spullen zijn er niet het voldoet en de prijs wordt betaald.
Natuurlijk kunnen ze mij ook bellen en dan huf ik het zaaltje wel vol met truss, scans, yokes en een kudde parren waarmee we het hele dorp kunnen verwarmen...

maar om dat soort snoeverij geven we niet toch?

blijf erbij, mooie show! goed bezigo

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Mathijs

het geheel ziet er heel strak uit, mooi speaker setje, idd wel verstanding om wat meer vermogen op de subs te zetten.

(dat gezeik altijd!! <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle> )

later
De Tante

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Maar ik vind 700man met maar 2800W (ookal heelhoog rendement) echt weinig, was het meer achtergrondmuziek ?



Heb je al eens 5m voor een hoorngeladen top gestaan met 12"/2" met 400W erachter? Daar blijf ik toch nie lang staan.





> citaat: Gewoon groen, geel, blauw & rood. Meneer heeft de foto's alleen een digitale twist gegeven. Daarom is de hele foto ook groen/rood...Dus snap het speciale niet



Euhh heb al serieus moeten sukkelen en moeite doen om die foto's hierop te krijgen(hé tom),laat staan om die nog eens te bewerken.hou ik mij niet mee bezig.Ze zijn zoals ze zijn en anders kijk je er maar langsdoor...

Over mogelijke vragen over kabelrotzooi...die waren toen nog niet opgeruimd.

----------


## jack

is dit in victoria?

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Davy Gabriels

tja meer vermogen op subs...dan kunnen toppen niet meer volgen.

----------


## Iko

heej weet iemand waarom ik vannacht 8 mailtjes heb gekregen met het onderwerp: Re: foto's flash ... en dan als afzender Destiny 2 keer davy gabriels 3 keer, Olaf Duffhues 2 keer... iemand enig idee wat het is een waarom ik het krijg?

greetzz Iko

----------


## Dj Spyder

Hoe bevallen die American Dj amps je ?
naar't schijnt zijn ze beregoed !

----------


## Davy Gabriels

versterkers zijn goed,maar je moet ze natuurlijk niet vergelijken met crest,crown,...
Je kan ze vergelijken met QSC RMX serie,alleen heeft ADJ wel een zwaarder model (2x1000W).En ze hebben ingebouwde sub xover,high pass,...

Tja DJ Iko, ik heb dat ook al aan de hand gehad,dat ik zo rare mails krijg van forumcollega's...

----------


## Niek...

Blijkbaar waardeert iedereen mijn mening niet echt...soie





> citaat: Inderdaad.. waarom moet een meubel altijd zo ontzettend lomp en groot zijn? moet gewoon staan wat er hoort te staan, punt uit.



Het oog wil ook wat. Dit kleine meubel is weliswaar praktisch (en het bevat wat het hebben moet), niemand kan echter ontkennen dat een ietwat groter meubel gewoon beter bij de 9 mtr.show had gestaan. 





> citaat: Vindt het commentaar van Niek beetje sneu...Zijn nette fotoos, kan er nix aan bewerking in vinden, zie gewoon zoals het er uit ziet meer spullen zijn er niet het voldoet en de prijs wordt betaald. Natuurlijk kunnen ze mij ook bellen en dan huf ik het zaaltje wel vol met truss, scans, yokes en een kudde parren waarmee we het hele dorp kunnen verwarmen...maar om dat soort snoeverij geven we niet toch?



En waarom is mijn comment sneu? Omdat jij het er niet mee eens bent? Ik heb ook onderschreven dat het er wel netjes uitziet, ik zou enkele zaken echter anders gedaan hebben. Maakt dat mij sneu? Daarnaast meen ik te zien dat een enkele foto wel errug groen is, Davy zegt echter niets van bewerking te weten. Ik geloof hem daar op, het gaat immers om een lullig onderwerp als digitale bewerking. Daar ga ik geen discussie over voeren. 

Ralph: moet je mij alleen ff uitleggen waar ik in jouw verhaaltje over scans, yokes, truss e.d. de link met deze show kan vinden <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>





> citaatdat gezeik altijd!!)



Dit is een forum waar je ook andere meningen dan de jouwe aan kunt treffen...hint.

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Ok niek,merci voor het vetrouwem in mij.




> citaat: Daarnaast meen ik te zien dat een enkele foto wel errug groen is, Davy zegt echter niets van bewerking te weten. Ik geloof hem daar op, het gaat immers om een lullig onderwerp als digitale bewerking. Daar ga ik geen discussie over voeren.



De fotocamera was pas nieuw en het was nog wat zoeken naar instellingen denk ik,qua belichting en zo...

Maar met het discomeubel ben ik het niet eens.Als je dan 15m truss zet,ga je een breder meubel maken???
Wat heb jij daar dan allemaal inzitten?

Ik zag op jouw site een groot meubel,vind ik persoonlijk maar niks.
Maar ja,ieder zijn goesting he.

----------


## Niek...

Inderdaad, ieder zijn eigen ideeen en bezigheden <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Ziet er gewoon netjes uit. Ik geloof graag dat er nu al aardig wat geluid uit deze set wil komen ondanks de wat lichte versterkers. Geluidsset staat nu inderdaad mooi op deze manier met 3X dezelfde maat kasten.

Zijn die ADJ amps trouwens licht-gewichten, of gewoon zware bakken?

Groeten, Remco

Bijgewerkt door - Remco vd Werff op 24/09/2002  13:45:33

----------


## Davy Gabriels

V3000 weegt ongeveer een 15kg, maar de V4000 weegt 30kg,hierin zitten 2 voedingen,dus links en rechts apart.

Boxen wegen ongeveer 55 kg per stuk.Is makkelijk hanteerbaar en stapelbaar met 2 personen.

----------


## ralph

> citaat:Ralph: moet je mij alleen ff uitleggen waar ik in jouw verhaaltje over scans, yokes, truss e.d. de link met deze show kan vinden



Dat slaat op jouw opmerkinmg, Niek, dat jij liever een groter meubel en meer spul had gezien.

Blijkbaar is het moeilijk te bevattenm dat er niet meer is...! of dat de klant niet voor meer wilde schuiven....

Denk dat als je Davy de oopdracht geeft om de boel vol te koppen, dat ie dat ook met plezier doet  :Smile: 

verder nog...




> citaatit is een forum waar je ook andere meningen dan de jouwe aan kunt treffen...hint.



ja inderdaad, en daarom mijn mening over JOUW posting!
Doet me trouwens goed te lezen dat ik niet de enige ben die vindt dat er te veel over de fotoos van mensen wordt gezeken.
Daarvoor staan die fotoos er toch niet...

Kan het niet vaak genoeg zeggen: nette show!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Pulse

Ik vind het ook een knappe show.

Die bandpasshoorns gaan stuk harder als basreflexkasten neem ik aan maar gaan ze ook wel voldoende laag ?

Welke statieven gebruik je voor de truss ? kan ze niet direct herkennen op foto.

Greetz,
Dieter, D.D.A. Sound & Light 
België

MSN:dietermrx@hotmail.com

----------


## Davy Gabriels

ze gaan idd harder ja,meer punch.Maar ze gaan ongeveer even diep,heb ze eens naast een ESW1018 gezet,was bijna geen verschil te horen.

Statieven zijn 2e hands,mobiltech geloof ik.maar zijn niet van mij...bijgehuurd.

----------


## Dj Spyder

> citaat:
> Ziet er gewoon netjes uit. Ik geloof graag dat er nu al aardig wat geluid uit deze set wil komen ondanks de wat lichte versterkers. Geluidsset staat nu inderdaad mooi op deze manier met 3X dezelfde maat kasten.
> 
> Zijn die ADJ amps trouwens licht-gewichten, of gewoon zware bakken?
> 
> Groeten, Remco
> 
> Bijgewerkt door - Remco vd Werff op 24/09/2002  13:45:33



'k heb hier is een V3000 gehad ( in case ) m'n ma kreeg ze niet opgenomen  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

mja , ik speel niet zo op hard volume , was gewoon om rap rap iets te testen !
daarom da'k vroeg hoe ze zijn

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: 
> Dat slaat op jouw opmerking, Niek, dat jij liever een groter meubel en meer spul had gezien. Blijkbaar is het moeilijk te bevatten dat er niet meer is...! of dat de klant niet voor meer wilde schuiven....
> Denk dat als je Davy de oopdracht geeft om de boel vol te koppen, dat ie dat ook met plezier doet



Lezen is blijkbaar moeilijk, ik zei namelijk alleen dat ik het meubel ietwat klein vond qua formaat, niet v.w.b. inhoud. En over uitbreiding van de lichtshow heb ik het al helemaal niet gehad. Het is voor mij dus helemaal niet moeilijk te bevatten. 





> citaat:
> ja inderdaad, en daarom mijn mening over JOUW posting! Doet me trouwens goed te lezen dat ik niet de enige ben die vindt dat er te veel over de fotoos van mensen wordt gezeken. Daarvoor staan die fotoos er toch niet...



Ten eerste was mijn "hint" voor mister willie bedoeld, niet voor Ralph. Over de foto's: Iemand is trots op zijn show, post wat foto's. Ik bekijk altijd met veel plezier allerlei (disco)foto's op het web, zo ook op dit forum. Wanneer ik iets echter niet snap, of het zelf anders gedaan zou hebben, mag ik dat toch duidelijk maken? Verder leg ik niemand iets op! 

Indien iemand deze, toch serieus bedoelde, zaken als "gezeik" bestempelt bied ik bij deze mijn unsubscribe aan!

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## )jeroen(

zeer flexe zelfbouw set!


Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 700 MAN MET MAAR 2800 WATT ?????



En daarin ben ik wel geinteresseerd...
in mijn begintijd met de bandjes (voor de Beeldenstorm van ca. 1970) hadden we twee "zangzuilen" van wel 200 Watt elk (en elke gitarist zijn eigen 100Watt buizenbak) en stonden we ook voor 500-700 man
Toen was het 1Wat per persoon als grove richtlijn.
Nu doen de Stones in de Kuip meen ik 250.000Watt voor 50.000 man.
Dus we zijn in 30 jaar tijd gegaan van 1 naar 5 Wat per persoon.
Is er een serieus getal in Watts/persoon te noemen waar jullie in het algemeen mee draaien?  
Ik ben zeer benieuwd... misschien moet er toch echt snel een kerncentrale bijgebouwd worden....

greetz 

Rinus Bakker

----------


## PowerSound

Ik had dus altijd als ricgtlijn 10w de man, dus normaal zou ik met mijn setje ( zie NEXO ) 650man aankunnen, maar dit hangt weer erg af van de zaal. 

Laatste keer had ik moeite (in clip jaja <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> ) voor 150 man te spelen !

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## LJ Chris

Hoi davy,

Ziet er heel netjes uit!!

Maar ik ben al regelmatig op fuiven geweest in de vona waar jullie S&L deden en ik dacht dat ik daar ooit JB Systems moving heads had opgemerkt? Of was ik zo perto dat ik dat gedroomd  had? :-)


Greetz

Briers Christian
BSL Sound & Light

----------


## PowerSound

Ik denk wel dat het van die soort JB Mh's zijn, de enige die ik ken met een 250W ELC lampje.
Daarnaast zijn er nog de MEX van showtec maar die hebben een andere lamp denk ik.


Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Is er een serieus getal in Watts/persoon te noemen waar jullie in het algemeen mee draaien?



Ik tel ongeveer 5W/man in een zaal, en 10W in tenten of openlucht.En de zaal waar we zaterdag speelden is normaal voorzien voor max 400-500 man.Dus 500x5W=2500W en zat ik eigenlijk mooi op schema <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>






> citaat:Maar ik ben al regelmatig op fuiven geweest in de vona waar jullie S&L deden en ik dacht dat ik daar ooit JB Systems moving heads had opgemerkt? Of was ik zo perto dat ik dat gedroomd had? :-)



Je hebt bijna gelijk,die MH zijn van het merk Lyte Quest,type Motorhead.Is volgens mij iets gelijkaardig aan JBSystem.
En als je perto was,tja daar kan ik je geen antwoord op geven....

----------


## Destiny

Dit was toch voor 700 man?

Dus eigenlijk 200 man die er niet inmochten vanwege veiligheid... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## gotcha

wat kosten die movingheads 
 alvast bedankt

----------


## moderator

val bijna van mn stoel!




> citaat:wat kosten die movingheads 
> alvast bedankt



EUROOS!

hoop niet dat dit een trend gaat worden...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Didier

Heeft eigenlijk niks met dit onderwerp te maken,

maar zijn die AMDJ versterkers echt zo goed? 

K vind ze namelijk ook nog eens lekker goedkoop.


Betrouwbaar en Betaalbaar hoeft niet altijd duur te zijn...

----------


## Rv

> citaat: Inderdaad.. waarom moet een meubel altijd zo ontzettend lomp en groot zijn? moet gewoon staan wat er hoort te staan, punt uit.
> 
> Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
> Greetzzz,
> Tom



ohhhhhh, hier sluit ik me ongeloofelijk bij aan!!!!!!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaathhhhhh, hier sluit ik me ongeloofelijk bij aan!!!!!!



Kijk, wij snappen mekaar <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Hier in België zie je vaak niet veel anders dan een stel mac kisten op de kant en kist met cd/mixer erop, 2 draaitafels erlangs en klaar.  Heb nog nooit iemand horen klagen.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PowerSound

Inderdaad, een opstappeling van cases wordt bij mij altijd als "tafel" voor mixset gebruikt. Dit doe ik liever dan een tafel te gebruiken, ziet er namelijk fraaier uit !

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Niek...

Ik ga hier niet meer op in...onze meningen verschillen blijkbaar. Daarom beginnen we binnenkort ook met het bouwen van een 2e meubel <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> Zal de foto's weleens posten...

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## handige harry

Misschien wat laat en een vreemde reactie. 700 Man in een zaal vn 10 x 15??? Het moet dan wel GIGANTISCH vol zijn geweest of niet? Zo'n 4.7 man gemiddeld per M2. Kan je je amper bewegen lijkt mij. Of zie ik dit helemaal verkeerd?
Mag dit trouwens zo'n grote publieksdichtheid?

Harry.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

tja da volk loopt ook binnen en buiten he.
Maar ze hadden 690 betalenden dus...en nog een 50tal sponsors en genodigden.
Ja zit behoorlijk vol dan.

Foto's van de binnenkant van de bas en topkasten heb ik geplaatst onder foto forum geluid.

groeten

----------


## Waypoint

hmm mooie show hoor.... by the way is dit toevallig flash  drive in show uit overijssel?? Die ook wel is bij CCC draait??? Of is dat een andere flash <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat: by the way is dit toevallig flash drive in show uit overijssel



Nee, wij zijn uit belgisch limburg.

groeten
Davy Gabriels
Flash Sound & Light

----------


## Waypoint

Ow dan is het goed <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

